# post a pic of your wood stove/chimney in action



## 046 (Nov 5, 2006)

post a pic of your wood stove/chimney in action

here's a pic of my custom JUCA fireplace in full swing with green wood. Stihl O64 did the duties three weeks ago. cost me $1,850 w/extras shipped. aprox. 150,000 btu fan driven output. 12 cubic feet firebox. chunk of wood shown is 2ft x 8in

chimney pic was taken at same time, showing how much smoke is being produced.
no catalytic converter or chimney liners needed. insert uses original firebrick floor, gas log lighter, floor ash dump and flue controls. 

Proof is in the pudding! Please post a pic of your wood heater w/chimney in action...


----------



## MRCONRAN (Nov 5, 2006)

Woodstock Soap Stone Running On High


----------



## Rspike (Nov 6, 2006)

*Pacific Energy Summit.*

Secondary burn: http://invite.filmloop.com/x?TiGQ7F6rkWljtamOMeI1Ev2k1CLKdfik

<img src="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a97/Roospike/FOURM/P.jpg">
<img src="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a97/Roospike/PE%20Summit/PA120520.jpg">
<img src="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a97/Roospike/1-1.jpg">


----------



## 046 (Nov 6, 2006)

rspike, looks like a CLEAN burn!


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Fire*

My first fire this weekend. I have 20 yr old indoor wood furnace. First pic is the fire.






Second pic is obviously an early attempt to route the escaping smoke to the front of the furnace and back out the flue in the rear. I saw an earlier post about adding secondairy burn to some kind of stove, but this set-up looks ideal. I am visualizing a stainless baffle attached to the bottom of the current upper chamber. Secondairy air fed through the existing open area and plumed to the new stainless baffle right above the fire. When the blower is not feeding air directly in the fire box .. ie ideling. The air wood feed the secondairy burn chamber directly above the fire. Thoughts, comments???



>


----------



## 046 (Nov 12, 2006)

Very DANGEROUS situation! 

if smoke is coming out front of wood stove. carbon monoxide is also coming out. which can KILL you and others in enclosed area. 

always run a carbon monoxide detector close by wood stove. 



hautions11 said:


> My first fire this weekend. I have 20 yr old indoor wood furnace. First pic is the fire.
> 
> Second pic is obviously an early attempt to route the escaping smoke to the front of the furnace and back out the flue in the rear. I saw an earlier post about adding secondairy burn to some kind of stove, but this set-up looks ideal. I am visualizing a stainless baffle attached to the bottom of the current upper chamber. Secondairy air fed through the existing open area and plumed to the new stainless baffle right above the fire. When the blower is not feeding air directly in the fire box .. ie ideling. The air wood feed the secondairy burn chamber directly above the fire. Thoughts, comments???


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes I have several detectors in the house. 


What does that have to do with a theoretical secondairy burn chamber??


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 12, 2006)

Pay no attention to him, hes been burning too much green wood.





For some odd reason he thinks you have actually caused smoke to exit the front of the stove as is comon with the JOOKAH.


----------



## curdy (Nov 12, 2006)

Just finished installing it this morning...here's the first fire!!!


----------



## 046 (Nov 12, 2006)

nothing and everything.... one main control we have for open burn wood stoves is the flue/damper. this controls rate smoke goes up chimey. slower smoke goes up... more time hot air spent in contact with heat exchanger = more heat captured. 

drawback is danger of smoke backing out front door. leading to carbon monoxide poisoning. 

didn't catch is your insert is a true open burn design?

reason I put my JUCA burns green wood is simple. that's the true test of how clean an wood stove burns. startup with green wood will smoke, but once JUCA reaches burning temps.... almost no further smoke/creosote is created. measured exit air temps can reach 235+ degrees with forced air blower going full speed.

yep.... it's true, been bragging that I can burn green logs 2ft X 1ft or larger. can go up to 2ft X 2ft, but it's get too heavy to drag around larger than that. naturally using logs that size gives long burn times. 

kinda like having OWB capacity inside your house 



hautions11 said:


> Yes I have several detectors in the house.
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with a theoretical secondairy burn chamber??


----------



## Rspike (Nov 12, 2006)

The issue with burning green wood is it takes least 35% of the BTU energy from the log to dry before putting off any BTU heat of its own.

If you let wood season for 9 months cut and split from soft wood to low hard wood and up to 2 years on the med hard wood and high hard wood you will get the max BTU out of your fuel.

Imagine cutting 10 cords of wood and only getting 6 cords of real heat and BTUs off your work and effort and wasting 4 cords.

If you "wood burning unit" is say 50% efficient then you are getting 4 cords of heat for your 10 cords of wood. (also minus the 3 cords because it was green )

3 cords of heat off of 10 cords of wood is not a happy ending.


----------



## 046 (Nov 12, 2006)

don't know if that's true or not, but sounds logical...

I can use green or seasoned wood in JUCA. Green wood burns slower and depending upon how much wood I load. can still get hot enough to run you out of the room. 

with seasoned wood it gets really hot! to me it's all part of using different types of wood to control burntime and output. 

I have a large supply of both seasoned and green wood. naturally the seasoned hardwoods gets saved for when it gets really cold. 

with open burn design wood insert/stoves. control of burn is done with size/type of fuel.
instead of Airtight designs reducing air to control burn, leading to cooler temps, leading to incomplete burns and greater creosote production.

this is why catalytic converters are needed. newer designs use a secondary burn system resulting in a complete burn. a basic test for complete burn is to look at amount of smoke produced at full till. 

If see heat waves, but no smoke. it's an indicator complete burn is being achieved. that's the reason picture of wood stove and chimney shot both was requested.



Rspike said:


> The issue with burning green wood is it takes least 35% of the BTU energy from the log to dry before putting off any BTU heat of its own.
> 
> If you let wood season for 9 months cut and split from soft wood to low hard wood and up to 2 years on the med hard wood and high hard wood you will get the max BTU out of your fuel.
> 
> ...


----------



## laynes69 (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree with RSpike completely. I could burn green wood if I wanted a smoke bomb for a furnace. It takes too much energy for green wood to burn. If I place a seasoned piece of wood in my furnace and have the right amount of air, the wood will gas a little and basically just the smoke will burn for a while. And when it burns, I mean Blue flames. Now If I put a piece of green wood instead of the seasoned wood, it will not burn at those air settings at all. I would get a sizzle, but no heat. So for seasoned wood its an instant heat. Just think of all the moisture going up the stack, and condensing with smoke.
Doesn't sound logical burning green wood in anything but maybe a OWB, but still seasoned wood is the only way to go.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 12, 2006)

046 said:


> .
> 
> with open burn design wood insert/stoves. control of burn is done with size/type of fuel. instead of Airtight designs reducing air to control burn, leading to cooler temps, leading to incomplete burns and greater creosote production.





This is so uninformed its silly.



Burning green wood does nothing but _create_ creosote.



The only thing funnier than this is your total lack of understanding of EPA stoves and their function. 


My stove is never burning anywhere as low a temp as you claim yours to run at (nor would I let it) unless Im letting it go out.

My avarage stove temp is 650* and this isint even the stack temp.



My fire is NEVER choked off and I have little to no creosote or other build up in my chiminey after burning nearly 6 cords of wood since it was installed.



Does the Junka stove come with a do it yourself brainwashing kit?:monkey:


----------



## 046 (Nov 12, 2006)

totally wrong! 

I've spend a ton of time researching wood burning stoves before purchasing a JUCA. 

note the 235 degrees quoted was for outlet air temp. not burn chamber temps, which can go much higher. 

I submit it's you that don't understand how open burn wood burner work. 

the nature of air tight wood stoves is to control burn by reducing amount of air reaching wood. this lowers the burn temps, resulting in incomplete burns. this is why catalytic converters are needed. the new gen recirculation solves the same problem without a cat. 

all heat exchanger work on the same principal. exchange may occur with different media. air tight stoves are limited to amount of heat that can be pulled out. since they are already running near limits. 

not so with an open burn design. JUCA is one big heat exchanger, temp of smoke can be dropped by several hundred degrees with no issues. 

an yes JUCA passes epa regulations with no problems. that's why I posted a pic of my chimney showing how much smoke is produced at full blast using green wood. since almost no creosote is created in chimney, no stainless steel liner is required during installation. 

if you so feel inclined visit the JUCA web site, which hands down has the most amount of technical info on WWW for wood burning stoves.

Please note in no way am I telling anyone to burn green wood. Just because my JUCA can burn green wood with no additional creosote production doesnot mean your particular stove can. most cannot burn green wood without creating a smoke bomb.

if your particular air tight wood stove is not creating creosote, that simply means your cat or reburn process is working great! In no way am I saying your particular stove doesnot work great. there's lots of excellent wood burning stoves out there. 

just that JUCA is the only one that I'm aware of that has a 12 cubic feet capacity without going to a OWB. no catalytic converter is needed or required. very clean burning with green or seasoned wood. best of all price was way lower than most other stoves of similar size. 



RaisedByWolves said:


> This is so uninformed its silly.
> 
> Burning green wood does nothing but _create_ creosote.
> 
> ...


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 12, 2006)

046 said:


> totally wrong!
> 
> an yes JUCA passes epa regulations with no problems.





Thats an outright lie.



Every thing else is just total crap!:yoyo:


----------



## laynes69 (Nov 12, 2006)

One thing thats got to be understood, it that a firebox has to be of a certain temp to create secondary combustion. 

" JUCA's non-air-tight design allows capturing all that heat while burning so cleanly that no "catalytic combustor" or "secondary burn" is even necessary or desirable! "

This came off the site. One thing is smoke burns at 1200+ degrees. You are talking about cooling the smoke, but for me I get secondary combustion inside my firebox. The EPA stoves incorporate secondary burn tubes, or exchangers to burn off this smoke. They can be turned down and still achieve secondary combustion. Theres more out there than a cat stove.

Once the proper temp is reached in a firebox to promote secondary combustion, the air can be turned down quite low, and the gasses will burn producing a hell of alot of heat. Many people think you throw wood in a woodburner and shut the door and go to bed. I can load 5 logs, 6" in diameter 20" long and in 20 degree weather heat my home from 8:30 pm till 5:30 in the morning when I get up and keep the house at 76 to 77 degrees all night. You have to open the dampers, get the firebox up to temps get the wood charred, then you can cut down the air and get a slow clean burn. 

I'm not trying to diss you, but there has been alot of technology and design in woodstoves. I'd almost guarantee that a Epa rated insert would produce alot more heat with alot less wood. Is the JUCA listed on the EPA list?

Here is a list of EPA stoves.
http://www.epa.gov/Compliance/resources/publications/monitoring/caa/woodstoves/certifiedwood.pdf


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 12, 2006)

046 said:


> just that JUCA is the only one that I'm aware of that has a 12 cubic feet capacity without going to a OWB.






Why do you feel that C/F is important (Is it because its what the juca site says?) when the rest of the world uses BTU to measuer a stoves worth?



My stove has a 3CF fire box and produces 130,000 BTU.



If that stove was built to the same standards it would have a 390,000 btu capicity.:jawdrop:


----------



## 046 (Nov 12, 2006)

more cubic feet or larger firebox simply means larger amount of wood can be stuffed inside. more fuel inside means longer burn times and just as important less processing of wood before usage. 

mine produces aprox. 150,000 btu. output is designed to be ducted into main HVAC system. in practice this has been difficult to achieve and mine is still not routed into main ducts. purchased a larger CFM blower motor last season but still have not installed. 

this thread was originally started to find out how much smoke our wood stoves is putting out. concerns about wood stove bans are becoming reality. 

instead I'm defending what I posted about my JUCA. 
in no way was this thread meant to show mine is superior to anyone else's wood stove. but JUCA without question is one of the best wood burners ever produced. getting one has been the biggest problem with JUCA's. they don't need anymore business. I felt lucky they decided to sell me one. 



RaisedByWolves said:


> Why do you feel that C/F is important (Is it because its what the juca site says?) when the rest of the world uses BTU to measuer a stoves worth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ktm rider (Nov 13, 2006)

I have to say I have NEVER heard of any type of stove that encourages the burning of green wood. Besides why would you want to burn green wood. 
There is no way that green wood burns better ( and safer ) than good dry wood. 

I don't care about the shape, size color or even the personality of your stoves firebox, Thereis no way that there can be an advantage to burning green wood. Only major disadvantages. I hate to say it, but I think you became a victim of a really good sales pitch. There really is no super duper technology break through in the Juca than any other stove/fireplace That would allow only this stove to burn green wood efficiently.( and safely) Just slight differences like every other stove.

I have a feeling the BTU output of the Juca stove is going to be off the charts sometime soon if the green wood is continually burned. I wonder what the BTU output of a flue fire is anyway??


----------



## 046 (Nov 13, 2006)

well I certainly didn't start this thread to promote using of green wood. 
again purpose of this thread was to show lots of wood burning stoves can and do burn very clean. 

how many times do I need to post, this thread was not started to promote advantages of my JUCA's firebox or what ever. the only thing I was trying to highlight is wood stoves when properly designed can and do burn clean. 

just so happens JUCA has the ability to burn cleanly with green and season wood both.
I installed this insert last Jan and have ran a fair amount of wood thru already. creosote buildup is almost none. My fireplace has always burned clean. 

chimney was inspected to see if it needed to be cleaned before insert was installed. in the 15+ years I've lived here with this fireplace it's never had a creosote problem. I've ran JUCA long enough to know it burns very_clean. 

totally agree a runaway creosote fire can be really dangerous. but there's no chance of that happening here. JUCA burn very_clean. and any other wood stove that burns equally clean will not have creosote problems either. 




ktm rider said:


> I have to say I have NEVER heard of any type of stove that encourages the burning of green wood. Besides why would you want to burn green wood.
> There is no way that green wood burns better ( and safer ) than good dry wood.
> 
> I don't care about the shape, size color or even the personality of your stoves firebox, Thereis no way that there can be an advantage to burning green wood. Only major disadvantages.
> ...


----------



## 046 (Nov 13, 2006)

then the JUCA folks are lying to me. they've been producing wood stove for 10+ years. and they represented all their products has passed EPA requirements. 

no question lots of new technology has evolved. don't understand why everyone is coming at me like I saying your stove is a piece of sh*t. which I have not. or that JUCA is the only good technology out there, which I have not. 

again... there are lots of good wood stoves out there. 
getting tired of answering all these off topic posts. 

if you don't have something to add to the original topic. which is to show your wood burning stove's performance. Please don't post here. go start you own thread....



RaisedByWolves said:


> Thats an outright lie.
> Every thing else is just total crap!:yoyo:


----------



## ktm rider (Nov 13, 2006)

According to the Juca website the are going out of business. 

the reason they gave is that they have TOO MANY orders so they are going to stop making them.. ? got me, that is just what it says...

http://mb-soft.com/juca/info/bad.html


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (Nov 13, 2006)

danielmccurdy said:


> Just finished installing it this morning...here's the first fire!!!



Very nice unit. Also, is that a fireproof mat in front of the hearth? If so, where did you buy it - I need one.

I'll post pics of my Kozy Heat soon.

Da Hack


----------



## curdy (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Doc,

Thanks! Yeah, I paid $150 for the insert...one heck of a find! My wife and I curled up together last night and enjoyed the fire while reading our devotion book for married couples...it was great! 

The mat in front of my hearth is a basic "Hearth Extension". I paid about $65 + tax for it at the same stove shop I bought my liner from. I didn't opt for the fancy ones that cost a couple hundred bucks...I didn't think they looked that nice against my brick anyway. My hearth doesn't extend out far enough, so I was told I needed one. I think it looks nice actually...keeps my floor cleaner too. I had some wood stacked there yesterday to dry out a little extra before tossing it in the stove.

BTW, the extension is pretty light...so it wouldn't be much to ship it in the case you'd have to drive kinda far to get one otherwise.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 13, 2006)

046 said:


> then the JUCA folks are lying to me. they've been producing wood stove for 10+ years. and they represented all their products has passed EPA requirements.





Their not lying to you as much as you are lying to your self.




Their site specifically states that their design sidesteps the EPA regs, you told us this yourself.


This thread dosent seem as much about showing that modern stoves burn clean as it does you once again championing your stove that miraculously burns live trees while giving twice the heat that a small nuculer device would provide.


Theres no way that they have sidestepped their way into a new discovery that contradicts the wood burning methods employed over the last thousand years.

And as to the statement that it saves you time in "Processing" Wood, hows that work?

I dont find any time savings in cutting, hauling and dragging into the house 10 cords VS 3 cords.



I think this says it best......




ktm rider said:


> I hate to say it, but I think you became a victim of a really good sales pitch.
> I have a feeling the BTU output of the Juca stove is going to be off the charts sometime soon if the green wood is continually burned. I wonder what the BTU output of a flue fire is anyway??





But C'Mon KTM, dont you understand its a masonary chimney hes talking about?


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 13, 2006)

RaisedByWolves said:


> This thread dosent seem as much about showing that modern stoves burn clean as it does you once again championing your stove that miraculously burns live trees while giving twice the heat that a small nuculer device would provide.



Oh my god, that should be sent over to the joke forum. Ouch my sides are splitting.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 13, 2006)

If this is true you have a date with a lawyer...... 



046 said:


> then the JUCA folks are lying to me. they've been producing wood stove for 10+ years. and they represented all their products has passed EPA requirements...





Read the 4th paragraph.....


http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/epa.html


----------



## wdchuck (Nov 13, 2006)

*Hey, TreeCo;*

Nice stove pic, I wish there was a way to add a secondary type setup to my furnace, it just has a shelf/baffle below the smoke outlet. 

The bottom half of the firebox has firebrick-vertically on three sides. There is probably room up top to do something but the added heat might be too much for the steel plate construction. Maybe a letter to the mfgr. asking about tolerance would be a good idea.


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (Nov 13, 2006)

danielmccurdy said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, I paid $150 for the insert...one heck of a find! My wife and I curled up together last night and enjoyed the fire while reading our devotion book for married couples...it was great!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the scoop on the hearth extension Daniel - and kudos on the devotions with the spouse too. 

Da Hack


----------



## Hansson (Dec 12, 2006)

My Afterburner 
Tarm Innova 30


----------



## 046 (Dec 12, 2006)

What a load of BS!

recently taken the time and read the EPA regulations, which confirms what JUCA's site claims about being exempt due to 30:1 burn ratio.

how would you know it take 10 cords to support a JUCA? 
have you ever seen a JUCA or personally know someone else that does?

super efficient heat exchange is what JUCA is all about. at full blast JUCA's exterior barely gets hot. my rock chimney barely gets warm. that's because most of of the heat is removed from smoke before going up chimney. 

originally projected 3.5 cords usage a season (2,500sf). I've used not quite one cord so far, so I'm on track.

the only claim I've made in this thread is JUCA burns clean. 
NOTHING else. not trying to sell any JUCA's. they've already got a waiting list of folks and can already sell as many as they wish to produce. they could give a rats a** what you think. 

If you don't like it, go start your own thread!

I'm always open to new suggestions to improve efficiencies of my insert. I'm designing a secondary burn duct which will route outside air from my ashe dump to top of firebox. this should pull smoke back down into fire. I'll have to install air flow control for outside air. JUCA is already designed with sliding air vents, allowing control of air entering. 

I've gotten burn times long as 14 hours using two 2ft x 14in seasoned oak logs. normal burn times with spit wood are 4-8 hours depending upon type, size and amount of wood used. 

I'm hoping to increase efficiency of my insert further yet. 



RaisedByWolves said:


> Their not lying to you as much as you are lying to your self.
> 
> Their site specifically states that their design sidesteps the EPA regs, you told us this yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 12, 2006)

046 said:


> then the JUCA folks are lying to me. they've been producing wood stove for 10+ years. and they represented all their products has passed EPA requirements.





046 said:


> recently taken the time and read the EPA regulations, which confirms what JUCA's site claims about being exempt due to 30:1 burn ratio.




OK, first off, please tell us which of these opposing ideas you hold to be true, Does it pass or is it exempt?


Once we have this nailed down we can proceed.





046 said:


> I'm always open to new suggestions to improve efficiencies of my insert. I'm designing a secondary burn duct which will route outside air from my ashe dump to top of firebox. this should pull smoke back down into fire. I'll have to install air flow control for outside air.




But why? Its allready able to burn live green conifers without putting out any smoke, what do you plan to achieve? Using it without a chimney? filling deep sea divers tanks with its exhaust?



Wait, I got it, you want to develope a wood burning stove for use on Submarines! 





046 said:


> Please don't post here. go start you own thread....




Ah, NO!




046 said:


> If you don't like it, go start your own thread!




Ah, NO! 

Its not a matter of what I personally like, Rather its a matter of preventing someone else from falling for this companys scam, which is a moot point due to their going out of buisiness due to excessive demand  just like the rest of the woodstove companys. 




But, just to satisfy you, heres some pics of a properly built stove showing secondary burn.



Looks hot dont it?









Notice the blue flames at the _Base_ of the fire, Blue = HOTT!











OOPS! Theres also nice blue flames in the secondary burn area at the top of the stove. More Blue = More HOTT!


----------



## 046 (Dec 12, 2006)

alright A**hole... I'll answer your questions. how about answering mine? have you ever seen a JUCA? How do you know it takes 10 cords to run?

According to information I've read from EPA publications. JUCA are exempt. It burns cleaner than EPA rated stoves regardless of exemptions. that's why it's able to burn green wood cleanly. the entire unit is designed to accelerate burning. when you close the door, you see flames immediately get hotter. 

so what you post pictures your insert burning hot. never stated it couldn't. here's a pic of mine burning hot... what does that prove? nothing...... what counts is the chimney's output in smoke when burning hot. 

hince the entire point of this thread! which you have taken off topic. 
if it bothers you that much start your own thread! 

what a MORON you are! Here's a link just in case you don't understand. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moron






"EPA exempted central wood furnaces, which nearly all JUCAs qualify as. Secondly, the JUCA non-airtight operation creates a higher than 30:1 ratio of oxygen to wood and thereby is exempt as being non-airtight.

"The EPA made it abundantly clear that their strict rules were ONLY meant to apply to air-tight products, which happen to be MOST of the woodstoves on the market. In the Federal Register, of February, 1988, EPA 40 CFR Part 60, states:

The intent of the committee was to exempt from the standards those appliances which rely on clean-burning air-rich conditions and which have high combustion efficiencies.

This statement exempted traditional masonry fireplaces and the very few non-airtight woodstoves (like JUCAs) that were and are on the market."

http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/epa.html



RaisedByWolves said:


> OK, first off, please tell us which of these opposing ideas you hold to be true, Does it pass or is it exempt?
> 
> 
> Once we have this nailed down we can proceed.
> ...


----------



## b1rdman (Dec 12, 2006)

*What's all this EPA, cat converter, secondary burn stuff?*


----------



## stipton (Dec 12, 2006)

Somebody pass me the marshmallows, dem dere fires look good!


----------



## 046 (Dec 12, 2006)

b1rdman, that stove looks totally cooOOlll!!!!!


----------



## curdy (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's a good picture of a high efficiency unit frequently seen downtown.


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 12, 2006)

I will say that blue flames are very hot, the idea of producing heat in the form of secondary combustion is this, burn off all gasses and smoke. The idea of a wood fire is not to cool the smoke, or extract heat from the smoke its to burn the smoke. You burn the smoke, you will see those blue flames over the fire, or in my case under my baffle. The more air, doesn't mean a hotter fire, and can actually cause loss of heat.


----------



## 046 (Dec 12, 2006)

no question blue flame is very hot. 

one is an airtight design, other is a free burning design. 
they really work differently. 

increasing air flow always produces hotter flame in an open burn design. that may not always be true in an airtight design w/secondary combustion. 

being able to pull heat from smoke is entire reason for stove's existence. so I failed to see why that's bad. if you don't pull of heat from smoke, it's going up the chimney. 

what you state about burning smoke is only true for airtight w/secondary combustion. 

what I'd like to do is combine Juca's huge firebox and excellent heat exchanger abilities with a secondary burn system. in order to do this. I must convert Juca into a airtight system and provide a way to delivery fresh air to top of firebox. this will pull smoke back into fire along with fresh air. 

I'm hoping this will greatly increase my burntime and heat output. 

pulled down my insert today and measured ash dump to fab a fresh air delivery tube. outside air will be preheated before entering near top of firebox. I'll fab a flat tube running up back side of insert from ash dump hoe. 










laynes69 said:


> I will say that blue flames are very hot, the idea of producing heat in the form of secondary combustion is this, burn off all gasses and smoke. The idea of a wood fire is not to cool the smoke, or extract heat from the smoke its to burn the smoke. You burn the smoke, you will see those blue flames over the fire, or in my case under my baffle. The more air, doesn't mean a hotter fire, and can actually cause loss of heat.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Dec 12, 2006)

046 said:


> alright A**hole... I'll answer your questions. how about answering mine? have you ever seen a JUCA? How do you know it takes 10 cords to run?
> 
> According to information I've read from EPA publications. JUCA are exempt. It burns cleaner than EPA rated stoves regardless of exemptions. that's why it's able to burn green wood cleanly. the entire unit is designed to accelerate burning. when you close the door, you see flames immediately get hotter.
> 
> ...



What make/brand stove is your stove?


----------



## 046 (Dec 12, 2006)

woodtick, it's a JUCA custom build to fit my extra large fireplace insert. 
odds are they will not sell you one. It took 3+ years of chasing em, before they would take a deposit. 

here's a shot of rear showing size of unit. construction is 1/4in plate steel. weights aprox. 700lbs. entire unit is hollow, filled with air chambers. 

this thread was started to show folks that wood burning stoves can and do burn cleanly. not to post details about my insert.


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 12, 2006)

Any stove with the right conditions can produce secondary combustion. You need the right temperature and the right amount oxygen. My woodfurnace is 20 years old. You can't choke a fire. Mine occurs under my baffle at the back of the firebox. Also don't wanna burst your bubble but with green wood, you will never get secondary combustion.


----------



## b1rdman (Dec 12, 2006)

046 said:


> b1rdman, that stove looks totally cooOOlll!!!!!



One thing it's not is cool...throws so much heat that we only use it during the holidays (for cooking) or when it's in "the teens" or below. It gets used pretty heavily in January and February.

Even then we have to set up a few fans for circulation and open up an attic window if it burns for more than 24 hours strait. 

I'd show my primary stove but nobody would believe that heated 3500+ square feet. When I read what you all spend on stoves I can't believe it my self.


----------



## Marco (Dec 12, 2006)

With moderate weather toying around these parts, just picture an inverted Apolo launch. Thats what happened this morning


----------



## 046 (Dec 12, 2006)

no bubble busting necessary....  
no intension of burning green wood with secondary combustion installed. 

only question is will secondary combustion help juca's performance. since it's already getting high 90's percentage burn anyways...



laynes69 said:


> Any stove with the right conditions can produce secondary combustion. You need the right temperature and the right amount oxygen. My woodfurnace is 20 years old. You can't choke a fire. Mine occurs under my baffle at the back of the firebox. Also don't wanna burst your bubble but with green wood, you will never get secondary combustion.


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 12, 2006)

If thats the case then I wouldn't worry about modifying it.


----------



## 046 (Dec 12, 2006)

main reason for wanting to try secondary combustion is posts about 150,000 btu output with only a 3 cubic feet firebox, that burns all night. 

my firebox is 4x larger at 12 cubic ft. assuming 3 cubic ft is correct size and can put out 150,000 btu with a 8+ hour burn time. that means that particular insert is 2-3x more efficient than mine.

if that kind of efficiency is true, than I need to be looking at that particular technologies.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 12, 2006)

046 said:


> my firebox is 4x larger at 12 cubic ft. assuming 3 cubic ft is correct size and can put out 150,000 btu with a 8+ hour burn time. that means that particular insert is 2-3x more efficient than mine.




How can they be more 3-4 times more efficient than 90%?





046 said:


> bubble busting necessary....
> 
> 
> only question is will secondary combustion help juca's performance....





How can it be improved when its allready so advanced?





046 said:


> since it's already getting high 90's percentage burn anyways...







AAAAHAHAHaaa!!!!



WTF kind of smoke are you breathing? 


90% LOFINL!! Did you bump your friggin head? 


Unless you mean that it only burns 90% of the wood you put in it, thats ridculous!




If you start toying with that stove your going to burn your house down. I predict this will happen once you get it up to around 140-145% efficency. 




Go ahead, say ten cords again, I dare you, LOL.


----------



## 046 (Dec 13, 2006)

ah.. back again with more total BS!

the 3 cubic feet firebox allowing all night burn times came from you. 
looks I mistakenly took that to be true.

if that is correct that mean your insert burns 1/3 or less wood than mine. for same over night burn time and delivering same btu. 

again... only claim I ever stated is JUCA burns clean. 
never claimed JUCA could not be improved. that's why I'm willing to try installing secondary combustion. 

and you still have not answered my question:

Have you ever seen a JUCA? 
how do you know juca take 10 cords per season? 

why don't you answer the questions? 
since you seem to know everything about my insert. 

MORON!



RaisedByWolves said:


> How can they be more 3-4 times more efficient than 90%?
> 
> How can it be improved when its allready so advanced?
> 
> ...


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 13, 2006)

046 said:


> ah.. back again with more total BS!
> 
> the 3 cubic feet firebox allowing all night burn times came from you.
> looks I mistakenly took that to be true.





Show me where I said that.







namecaller said:


> again... only claim I ever stated is JUCA burns clean.




Not you didnt!



You said that JUCACA burns GREEN wood clean, thats crap no matter which shoe its on.


Then you said its EPA certified.


Then you said it didnt need a cert.





Btw, those black tips in your flames are a sign of incomplete combustion. 90% incomplete?




And do me a favor, quote Little Pixie fore me, Ive got him on ignore and I cant read his posts.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Dec 13, 2006)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Show me where I said that.



Right there.....................^........"That"




:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 13, 2006)

SmokinDodge said:


> Right there.....................^........"That"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I see it too...:hmm3grin2orange: 





.


----------



## 046 (Dec 13, 2006)

here it is... unlike you, I don't make this stuff up.




RaisedByWolves said:


> Show me where I said that.






RaisedByWolves said:


> Why do you feel that C/F is important (Is it because its what the juca site says?) when the rest of the world uses BTU to measuer a stoves worth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=516960&postcount=18


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 13, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Put him on ignore and this site will be a lot more pleasant for you.





RBW can you see it now????........................................:hmm3grin2orange: 






.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 13, 2006)

Im wondering if this isine where this thread went wrong?




046 said:


> Very DANGEROUS situation!
> 
> if smoke is coming out front of wood stove. carbon monoxide is also coming out. which can KILL you and others in enclosed area.
> 
> always run a carbon monoxide detector close by wood stove.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 13, 2006)

046,You seem to be an idiot....


You said.....




046 said:


> ah.. back again with more total BS!
> 
> the 3 cubic feet firebox allowing all night burn times came from you.
> looks I mistakenly took that to be true.
> ...





Then I said.....


RBW said:


> Show me where I said that





Then you said I said......




RBW said:


> Why do you feel that C/F is important (Is it because its what the juca site says?) when the rest of the world uses BTU to measuer a stoves worth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







WTF does that have to do with all night burns?


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, C'Mon, PPL are waiting........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 13, 2006)

Whats that Lassie?



Timmy is in trouble?


----------



## 046 (Dec 13, 2006)

YOU are the idiot and a MORON for keeping this up. No one asked for your input in this thread. go start you own thread. 

you are the one that posted the 3 CF firebox/130,000 btu claim and making sh*t up as you go.

why don't you answer my question? I've answer every question you have posted.


have you ever seen a JUCA? 

how do you know it uses 10 cords? 

MORON!





RaisedByWolves said:


> You seem to be an idiot....
> 
> 
> You said.....
> ...


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 13, 2006)

046 said:


> YOU are the idiot and a MORON for keeping this up. No one asked for your input in this thread. go start you own thread.
> 
> you are the one that posted the 3 CF firebox/130,000 btu claim and making sh*t up as you go.
> 
> ...





What was your question?



You never ansewered my question where I said I get all night burn times with only a match and a chair leg.



Go start your own thread!


----------



## 046 (Dec 13, 2006)

MORON!



RaisedByWolves said:


> What was your question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats it? You cant even come up with another name to call me?







Heres a link to Quads brochure.http://www.quadrafire.com/downloads/brochures/bro_wood_family.pdf



See for yourself.


Check out page two, you can get all kinds of neat ideas on how to burn your house..........I mean modify your stove to mondern combustion principals.


----------



## 046 (Dec 27, 2006)

Juca burning with blue flames


----------



## gtor72 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Our woodburner in action.*

Here is our woodburner, can you attach a video to these posts?
I dont have a picture of it in action, only a video.
this site rocks....Mike


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 31, 2006)

gtor72 said:


> Here is our woodburner, can you attach a video to these posts?
> I dont have a picture of it in action, only a video.
> this site rocks....Mike



Yes mike you can attach video, similiar to attaching a pic.


----------



## retired 55 (Jun 18, 2007)

046,

You have two heating seasons now with the JUCA.
I am evaluating several "brands" for new construction
as secondary heat source.

Are you still happy with the unit?
How was chimney and creosote?
Do your glass doors stay clean on inside?

Thanks for your impartial opinion.


----------



## 046 (Jun 18, 2007)

very happy with performance of JUCA. 

a big negative for inserts in general is difficulty of being able to route heat output to ducts. a free standing JUCA unit would be easier to duct. 

measure performance with an inferred thermometer. most meaningful at hot air output duct. 

fuel consumption was 4.5 cords for last season. with aprox. 1/2 total burnt being green wood. this was due to my lack of planning for total wood needed. late winter, green wood is all you can get.

fortunately JUCA has the ability to burn green wood cleanly. I'd have to get fire up to operating temps before throwing in green. once operating temps was reached, then JUCA would burn cleanly. not sure if consumption would be less if all seasoned wood was burned. as green wood burns slower. it's just a major pita to get burning up to normal operating temps. 

it's easy to access how clean by observing amount of smoke coming out of chimney. once fire reached normal operation temps, could barely see smoke raising from chimney. 

inside glass would lightly build up, easily removed with simple green. 
creosote buildup in chimney due to hot burn of JUCA is very minimal.

inspection of chimney shows creosote buildup to not changed from previous seasons. note my fireplace has always burned hot and has never needed a cleaning after 15+ years. 

I own the hard bristle brush chimney cleaning set with extension poles and I've got a friend who's family cleans chimneys. so it would not be a big deal to clean if I needed to. 



retired 55; said:


> 046,
> 
> You have two heating seasons now with the JUCA.
> I am evaluating several "brands" for new construction
> ...


----------



## allthegross (Jan 18, 2008)

heat n glo northstar

<a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/?action=view&current=img349.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/img349.jpg" border="0" alt="northstar"></a>


----------



## allthegross (Jan 19, 2008)

curdy said:


> Just finished installing it this morning...here's the first fire!!!



looks good. it there a blower on it? could almost use that picture on there brochure


----------



## Hansson (Jan 19, 2008)

My afterburner


----------



## Dok (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is our three month old Quadrafire Cumberland Gap. This is our second Quadrafire stove and I really like this one. As usual, no smoke. 
Dok


----------

